# Should I replace 10 yr old substrate?



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 40gal tank (36” L x 24” H x 12” W) that I originally planted approximately 10 years ago. I used a layer of sand on the bottom, then Sera Floa Depot, followed by a typical aquarium gravel of fairly small size. I then inserted “laterite balls” into the gravel (some of which are still somewhat intact!) The short story is that due to a sever outbreak of algae (BGA covering the plants and some other dusty stuff accumulating on the glass, I am working at reviving the tank. I removed all the plants afrom the tank and physically removed the BGA, and did the same to the wood pieces and rocks. I then did a major vacuming of the gravel, replanted the pants and inserted some of Karl Schroeder’s plant tabs I still have kicking around from years past. I had a small amount of Aquatic Gold fertilizer that I dosed the tank with. The Algae is beginning to show up again rather quickly and I want to get this under control by heavily re-planting the tank and begin doing using the EI method. 

My Question is as follows: Should I re-do (replace) the substrate while I am going through this re-birth of my planted tank? I’d be interested in hearing different viewpoints on this (if there are any…) and any suggestions that anyone might have!

40gal H
Pressurized CO2
AH Supply 1 x 96 W (new)
JBJ 4 x 36 W (began dying years ago – now gone to pasture.)


----------

